# I was the addict



## tammy1972

I have been reading many post regarding addiction. In my case its somewhat different. I was a addict of shopping. That may sound weird to some but for me it was like a high. In a period of 5 years I spent over 150K on nothing but crap. It all came crashing down on me oneday and I am still trying to get out of debt. I almost lost everything that meant anything to me. My husband and I did split but after 1 year apart and therapy we did get back together.

I just felt I needed to post from the addict.


----------



## Tempted6119

tammy1972 said:


> I have been reading many post regarding addiction. In my case its somewhat different. I was a addict of shopping. That may sound weird to some but for me it was like a high. In a period of 5 years I spent over 150K on nothing but crap. It all came crashing down on me oneday and I am still trying to get out of debt. I almost lost everything that meant anything to me. My husband and I did split but after 1 year apart and therapy we did get back together.
> 
> I just felt I needed to post from the addict.


That was very brave of you. I hope people are kind to you instead of transferring their hurt from their own situations onto you. I can see that it would be very easy to go down this road. Shopping is like any drug that gives you a momentary high and helps you forget your problems for a little while. 

Be proud of yourself for admitting your problem and getting help and also all of the hard work you've done to rectify the situation.


----------



## swedish

Thanks for posting, Tammy. I believe your description will resonate with many addicts in that the feeling of immediate relief that accompanies the indulgence whether it's shopping or other things, supersedes the long term negative consequences.

I hope everything is now on the upside for you


----------



## Ben

My girl is an addict shopper, it's just no where near 150 grand


----------



## Chris Taylor

My wife finds shopping to be an antidote for the stresses of life, just like I found alcohol the same way. She will buy clothes, bags, shoes, etc... and never wear them.

The difference is that it won't physically hurt her so she can't/won't kick the habit. With booze, I was killing myself so I stopped.


----------



## donewithit

tammy... I understand. I was you. It has changed and I am happier than I have ever been. hubby let me take over the finances which helped me feel less controlled..more IN control. since then. he calls me ..the CRAZY MEAN BUDGET QUEEN...but he does it with a smile on his face. we have one bank card. i hold it. i pay all bills and I have put us ahead by years in the six months I have been doing this. Do I think he checks online? he says no. but I am sure he does. that is ok. with being in charge of the budget I know what we have..I am not in lala land like before. hope it works out for you.

cheers
Lynn


----------



## Emly

Great Job Dear..I m happy for you.I Love Shopping too but Not addicted!


----------

